# Norcal To Socal Bmw/MINI Drive Nov. 18th - Friday



## EMPEROR (Oct 24, 2004)

a BMW/MINI only caravan from Norcal will be leaving to go to Socal for a meet. 

the point of this event = to meet Socal BMW/MINI community and roads.
do you really need an excuse to get together with other Bimmers!

departure info= november 18th Friday at 8am at In & Out in gilroy off the 101 in front of the Outlets. 
returning info = november 20th Sunday at 8 am in front of the hotel where we stay. 

hotel = yet to be determined - i should be able to get discounts depending on how people are going. 

agenda 
friday = drive to Socal, check in to hotel, relax and than go out to dinner(tbd) than hangout at the one of the street races or have a BMW hang out somewhere - this to be determined. 

saturday = breakfast and than go for a drive to meet the Socal group for a Bbq/meet, after the meet go for a nice drive thru the Socal back roads. go back to the hotel and get ready for dinner and than either races or hang out or party. 

sunday = we leave to come back to Norcal. 

Socal members, people contact me regarding this event, so that we can organize the Socal events and etc.

emperor 

lets start a list of the people going to this event, please lets keep this list organized.

# name year model

1. emperor - 2003 M5
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
__________________
EMPEROR


----------

